# LIRC compilieren?

## oisch

Hi!

Bei emerge lirc bricht er mit folgendem Fehler ab:

 *Quote:*   

> make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.6.5/work/lirc-0.6.5/drivers/lirc_parallel'
> 
> gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -DMODULE -DMODVERSIONS -include /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include/linux/modversions.h -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..  -nostdinc -I /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=lirc_parallel  -c -o lirc_parallel.o lirc_parallel.c
> 
> lirc_parallel.c:48: #error "--- Sorry, this driver is not SMP safe. ---"
> ...

 

--- Sorry, this driver is not SMP safe. ---

Ist also der Fehler. Ich habe keinen SMP kernel (mehr als eine CPU kann ich mir nicht leisten  :Confused:  ).

Muss dazu sagen ich hab mich sehr lange nicht mehr mit Linux beschäftigt und hab deshalb auch wenig Ahnung.

Ahja... Gentoo is super  :Wink: 

----------

## oisch

hat sich wohl erledigt. Ich hatte SMP tatsächlich an?!!

sorry

----------

## dek

Ich hatte bisher kein Glück mit lirc unter Gentoo.

Kompilliert das denn jetzt bei dir? Ich bekomm folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Wechsel in das Verzeichnis Verzeichnis »/opt/Source/lirc-0.6.5«

Making all in drivers

make[2]: Wechsel in das Verzeichnis Verzeichnis »/opt/Source/lirc-0.6.5/drivers«

Making all in lirc_dev

make[3]: Wechsel in das Verzeichnis Verzeichnis »/opt/Source/lirc-0.6.5/drivers/lirc_dev«

DIR=`pwd`; (cd /usr/src/linux/; make SUBDIRS=$DIR obj-m=lirc_dev.o modules)

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/scripts/pathdown.sh: TOPDIR: parameter null or not set

make[4]: Wechsel in das Verzeichnis Verzeichnis »/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7«

make -C  /Source/lirc-0.6.5/drivers/lirc_dev CFLAGS="-D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -malign-functions=4  -DMODULE -DMODVERSIONS -include /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include/linux/modversions.h" MAKING_MODULES=1 modules

make[5]: Wechsel in das Verzeichnis Verzeichnis »/opt/Source/lirc-0.6.5/drivers/lirc_dev«

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -malign-functions=4  -DMODULE -DMODVERSIONS -include /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include/linux/modversions.h -DIRCTL_DEV_MAJOR=61 -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..          -nostdinc -I /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=lirc_dev  -c -o lirc_dev.o lirc_dev.c

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include/syslimits.h:7,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include/limits.h:11,

                 from ../../drivers/lirc.h:6,

                 from lirc_dev.c:58:

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include/limits.h:117: No include path in which to find limits.h

make[5]: *** [lirc_dev.o] Fehler 1

make[5]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/opt/Source/lirc-0.6.5/drivers/lirc_dev«

make[4]: *** [_mod_/Source/lirc-0.6.5/drivers/lirc_dev] Fehler 2

make[4]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7«

make[3]: *** [lirc_dev.o] Fehler 2

make[3]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/opt/Source/lirc-0.6.5/drivers/lirc_dev«

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/opt/Source/lirc-0.6.5/drivers«

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/opt/Source/lirc-0.6.5«

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Fehler 2

```

----------

## oisch

hm da kann man wenig rauslesen  :Sad: 

Bei mir hats einwandfrei kompiliert.

Vielleicht hast du im Ebuild file keinen Treiber angegeben? Das hab ich zumindest so gemacht

----------

## dek

Oh dafür gibts ein ebuild.  :Very Happy: 

Werd ich gleich mal testen.

----------

